
Looks like a lot of people don't know why Wikipedia is down - zalew
https://twitter.com/#!/herpderpedia
======
ramblerman
Some sample tweets:

* so Wikipedia is gone forever? or what? somebody tell me please omg.

* Where's the fuck is Wikipedia ?

* omg why is wikipedia black

* Is Wikipedia gone forever or...?

I seriously fear for our next generation. The explanation is right there, "For
24 hours, to raise awareness, we are blacking out Wikipedia."

 _sigh_

